# New Member



## JSmoker27! (Oct 13, 2020)

Hello everyone!  I am new member and wanted to ask a few simple questions to see if anyone could help me out.   (1)   I purchased a cheaper smoker (Masterbuilt MCS 10B bullet smoker) and I seem to be having issues with the air flow due to the fact that the door just doesn't get the best air flow. I decided to raise a bit on bricks and concrete squares but still are having some issues.  Any suggestions?   (2)   My first brisket I did wasn't bad but it was a tad smoky and a bit chewy.  The reason is I had trouble keeping the heat up near 200 so I had to keep adding wood chips and charcoal.   This of course caused an extensive amount of ash and debris underneath.  I have read that it could be the stock thermometer that it comes with and I am not getting an accurate reading.  What should I get and where should I place the new one on the smoker?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 13, 2020)

Greetings from Mississippi! Look at 

 Inkbirdbbq
 thermometers. They are a sponsor here and have great products. I use their 4 probe wifi all the time. I love it. 
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Oct 13, 2020)

With air flow I haven't seen that problem. And the meat being chewy probably was because it wasn't cooked long enough. It should be probe tender at around 203 IT degrees.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 13, 2020)

welcome to smf, great place here with lot's of knowledge. first i'm not familiar with your style of smoker so i won't be any help there, most people here do their briskets at 250-275 and as steve said they won't be tender until internal temp of 200-205, as far as thermometers i have a couple from inkbird that i happy with. good luck!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 13, 2020)

Welcome! Like Jleonard said above you need to get you a good remote probe thermometer. The factory thermometers are usually way off. With a dual probe you can use one for meat and one for monitoring the smoker temp. 

 Inkbirdbbq
 has some amazon prime day deals going right now. And like they said above the brisket probably wasn't up to the 200+ temp. Good luck!


----------



## JSmoker27! (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks everyone.  I just put an Inkbird  4 probe thermometer into my Amazon cart.  I think this may be just the think I need.  Appreciate the help.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 13, 2020)

You might want to Google search 'Masterbuilt bullet smoker modifications' and see what others have come up with to improve the design. A lot of factory thermometers are either in the wrong place or not accurate.  You want to know what the cooking temp at the grate is.  The cheapest route is to buy an oven thermometer, the one that sits on the rack.  Rub some oil on the glass dial to make cleaning the smoke off easier.


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 13, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, you have come to the right place for help! Hope you find a solution to your issues.


----------



## kruizer (Oct 13, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 13, 2020)

JSmoker27! said:


> Thanks everyone.  I just put an Inkbird  4 probe thermometer into my Amazon cart.  I think this may be just the think I need.  Appreciate the help.


i think inkbird is running a special on amazon, they have a thread going on  here i'm not sure if you need a promo code or not.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 13, 2020)

Welcome!!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 14, 2020)

J
 JSmoker27!
 Glad to help. Now get to cooking and dont forget to post pics.
Jim


----------

